# Sick tetra?



## Pcos88 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guys new member and just a question to start. I have a tetra that seems like it is bloated around the stomach area. It's coloration is normal and my tank parameters are all good chemically. It seems to be swimming in the middle and bottom of tank slowly and only sometimes will it school with the other tetras. It's a 30 gallon tank and has been about a month since I got it. Water was cloudy few weeks ago and cleared up and again all the parameters are good (Nitrite/PH/alkalinity etc.). Any ideas what it could be??


----------



## Pcos88 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

First of all, that's a male Guppy, not a tetra, so he's not going to school. http://s.petco.com/assets/product_images/fish/1032089C.jpg

I had guppies that had that problem... what are you feeding it? I was told it was from getting too much "meat" in it's diet, so I made sure I only gave it veggie flakes (meaty flakes once a week.) You can try feeding it cut up peas - that was recommended from other members on this site. It's supposed to be good for fish that are all blocked up. Use fresh peas (or thawed from frozen), take the little skin part off, and cut up the softer insides, then drop in the tank.

As for the "fine" parameters, what are they actually? Do you have a reading for the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Pcos88 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re:*

Ok thank you I will try the thawed peas that way... i was feeding it just Mega One tropical fish flakes... ill get some of the veggie ones for them...
Both nitrite and nitrate are at 0... ammonia is 0... ph 7.2.... Also i dont know if this is worth adding but the other 2 guppys are seemingly completely fine... this one is a bit slower and always seems to be alone when the other two are with each other... 

thank you for your answer and suggestions


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

0 ammonia and nitrate is good. 0 nitrates is not a bad thing as such but in this case sets off a warning bell for me. It is normal to have some nitrates, 0 usually means that your tank hasn't cycled yet. Do you you have live plants in the tank? The only other way to have 0 nitrates is with lots of live plants. 

A cycling tank can lead to lots more problems but we can help you through it. If you could give a little more info about a few things that would help a lot.

1) Have you been testing the water from the beginning? If so have you had any readings of ammonia or nitrites?

2) What are you using to test with, strips or a liquid test kit?

3) What fish do you have in the tank?

4) How often do you do water changes and how much water do you change?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you use peas, you will need to cook them. You can boil or microwave. I agree, sounds like tank may not be fully cycled.


----------



## Pcos88 (Jan 23, 2012)

1) Have you been testing the water from the beginning? If so have you had any readings of ammonia or nitrites?

Yea I have from beginning and I have a kit for the ph but just strips for the rest... The last test I did had at "0". Could it just be a bad reading I can try again today ..... Haven't had any for ammonia really. But have had small nitrites at first? Is that normal before it cycles?

2) What are you using to test with, strips or a liquid test kit?
^^^

3) What fish do you have in the tank?
Just 3 male guppies and a small pleco currently. I wanted to wait to make sure everything is fine untill I add more it's only been a bit over a month 

4) How often do you do water changes and how much water do you change?
* 
I have been doing about a 15%-20% of the tank 2x a week. That's what I was told I did some research as few places said that's fine too. But if not I can change that as well. 


Thanks the for the help guys appreciate it


----------

